# tenderized round steak ideas



## texhost (Jun 29, 2006)

Ok so my freezer is full of a bunch of tenderized venison roundsteak. What can I make out of it besides chicken fried steak? Any ideas?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## coxhw (Jun 7, 2007)

Cook up some Tony's Dirty rice using sasauge insted of ground meat. Take dirty rice, put it on the steaks and roll. Use toothpicks to hold. Season outside of steak rolls place on pit and cook.


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

We season with fiesta beef fajita marinate.. and make fajitas..., Also cut em up in strips and stirfry with some veggies and soy sauce. Or, cut in strips, marinate in yoshidas gourmet sauce(teriaki) and skewer then grill. You can do lots with it.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=110062&highlight=cream+cheese


----------



## wakeupluis (Feb 16, 2006)

from the title I was thinking beef.. I was going to say.. Make some boots out of it.. definetly wont wear out..*LOL* Sorry.. I cant help you with the deer..


----------



## jhj415 (May 22, 2005)

here is what i do. soak it in buttermilk for a few hours. slice it in to cubes (bite size). drop the steak and some of the butter milk into a hot oiled dutch oven on the stove with garlic and onion (MINCED) and salt and pepper (cajun seasoning works good to). cook it down slow. it will start to make its own gravy. add more garlic and more onion with the left over butter milk and wostesheir(sp). you will get a freakin great gravy from this, you can add flour or milk depending on how thin or thick you want the gravy to be. if you want to use rice or potatoes, your choice.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

It would work fine in a swiss steak recipe or smothered sreak. 
SMOTHERED:
salt, pepper and folour lightly. 
Brown in a little oil that you put some minced garlic in to flavor
Drain off the oil
Mix a can of mushroom soup with a cup or so of hot water mixed with granulated beef bullion.
Put the meat back in the pan
Cover with 1 sliced onion and a pound of sliced mushrooms
Pour the soup/bullion over the top of it
Add a little more seasoning like ground summer savory, garlic powder, salt or pepper, whatever you like/
Cover it and simmer on low for about 45 minutes. Check it a couple of times and stir if necessary. 

It makes a great mushroom gravy that goes great with mashed potatoes or rice. We serve with hot dinner rolls and salad.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

pound them out flat w a meat hammer, marinade in mojo criollo remove and cover w some olive oil, crushed garlic, sliced onion, cilantro and sliced bell pepper.

roll up in long tube and tie in a few places w cotton string and grill on hot mesq. grill/turn until done, pull off grill and cover w/ tinfoil tightly for a 5-10 mins....eat like fajitas


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

We like Chinese food a lot at the house, so we cut it up and make pepper steak when we have it. We also use the scrap pieces of wild hogs in different stir fry mixes. Both are very good because they're more flavorful than domestic meat.


----------

